# Help with Region Free Code for LG DP132 DVD Player



## crabbyc (Mar 31, 2017)

I have 2 LG DP132 DVD Players with the usb port. The region on the back says "1", but it won't read most videos I try to play from my thumb drive. I'm trying to change to region and make it "0" but the codes I've found don't work. One says I have to input some numbers but the remote to this model doesn't have numbers (see pic), and I've tried pressing the "stop" then "enter" buttons but that hasn't worked either. Please help, there has to be a way to unlock this model dvd player.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

*LG DP132 DVD Player* (support site)

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## kenbok51 (May 31, 2011)

The region code on DVD players is specifically for DVD discs. If you live in a specific region the units you purchase there are coded for the DVD's you would buy in that region as well. It only becomes an issue if you purchase a DVD from another region to play on the device you bought in your region. It shouldn't have anything to do with a flash drive except possibly if your trying to play an iso file of a DVD or maybe a vob file or set of vob files ripped from a DVD not of that region (I don't really know if vob files contain region code info). So, what kind of files are you having trouble with that your putting on the flash drive? I looked at the players specifications (http://www.lg.com/us/home-video/lg-DP132-dvd-player) and I see vob mentioned but not iso. If a vob file is being read as a different region all you would have to do is to convert it to a different format like MP4 and it would lose the region code association. If the files that are not playing are not supported by the codecs of the device there is the possibility of maybe a firmware update to read more types of files. Both the video and audio types must be in the support list for the file to play. Also let it be known that DVD players region codes can only be changed 5 times before the code becomes locked to the last change and cannot be changed again. So try converting the files to listed formats to make them work before you go messing with the region codes. There is a utility called "Mediainfo" that's free that can tell you what video and audio codecs the file contains. With that information I might be able to give you more specific tools for conversion.


----------



## kenbok51 (May 31, 2011)

After further research.
1. usb fat16 fat32 (no ntfs means no files over 4gig).
2. Any usb device that triggers a setup when plugged into a PC (device is ready to use) will not work.
3. Not all usb devices will function properly.
4. files with ac3 audio or aac video are not listed as supported.
5. support site claims frequent firmware updates are released. The manual and support site have directions, but I would be leery of firmware updates after the warranty is up (1 yr parts 90 days labor). If something goes wrong your screwed.

LG is horrible when it comes to warranties. I know from experience they will almost never fix a unit free even if you bought it yesterday. I do not buy anything LG anymore.


----------

